# OnStar Discussion



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*OnStar*

I actually purchased 1000 minutes of OnStar call time today. $349.00 by the time you pay the taxes!!! I stored 4 or 5 names, made a few calls, requested traffic info, and weather info and was quite impressed. I don't use a cell phone much but I thought I would get that setup just in case I might want to use it. The advisor states that minutes will roll over IF you continue your subscription at the tail end of your current usage time (one year) at which time you can add more call time and allow your unused minutes to rollover. At that time you can make a purchase based on how many minutes you used in the past year. The volume was loud enough for me but I do wonder if and how that could be adjusted if needed. The main drawback is that you have no record of missed calls and no message system is available.
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

Thanks for the info. I've never used the phone in my Phaeton to make a call - it rang once when I was driving (a wrong number), and really surprised me. It sounds just like a normal office phone when it rings. I can't remember if there was any kind of visual annunciation on either of the display screens indicating that a call was coming in - don't think there was, just the ringing sound.
The On-Star people gave me 100 minutes of time as a gift when I bought the car - this due to some difficulty I had setting up the service in the first place. Here's a link to OnStar's web site. 
There's no way I will remember the car's phone number - and I'm old enough to remember when all phones actually had their numbers shown on them - so, I made up a little phone number label with a P-touch labeller, and put it on the flap that pops up when the coin holder is opened. That way, I'll know what the number is if I ever have to give it to anyone.
Michael
*A label for the phone number*


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

hi, its a decent system in my experience but a real pain to get the #'s correct when "dialing". so many times I've given up in disgust after repeating a # 6,7,8 or 10 times!!!















I had my remaining minutes transferred over to the new car. That's the real issue to me and one that helps conserve those minutes...








incoming calls are great however.








Ed


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

Dave...Will get your frame out on Monday...
Glad to hear that you have discovered the merits of the Full 3 Watt phone service offered by "OnStar"...
You can adjust the volume level thru the "settings" soft button...I believe you will need to go to "other functions", select "Volume" and both the "OnStar" Telematics & "Announcements" from the NAV will come up...
adjust from there...
With all of the Bluetooth dialogue going on, this service, the "OnStar" phone, 
will get you connected in places your basic cell phone will not touch. 1/4 Watt
v. 3 is no contest.
I use my cell all of the time...I have a Coast to Coast 888#, but really only talk in the car on rare occasions, and actually try to avoid it.
"OnStar" Voice recognition requires some phoentic skills/guides which are clearly described in the Owner's Manual, and like most things in life...skills once mastered are second nature...
Enjoy this little utilized feature/benefit!!!


_Modified by vwguild at 10:44 PM 2-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (vwguild)*

Peter:
Is there any visual annunciation when an incoming call starts to ring? By this I mean a message in the instrument cluster or on the infotainment screen?
Michael


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

You can adjust the on star volume by doing the following:
- go to Settings
- go to volume
- go to phone/telematic
you can adjust the volume with the big round dial.
Also from there you can adjust the nav voice volume.


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (PanEuropean)*

If I remember when the phone rings the on star light flashes.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (fly4food)*

That was a genuine great idea Michael. Great place to keep the number.
Peter, thanks for letting me in on the volume control of the phone. I hope things are going great in San Jose. I sure hope to get back over there sometime soon as you really live in a beautiful area of the world. 
david


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

Michael are you sure you want the phone number to your car visible to everyone?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (AtlasD3Miami)*

I mudged it.


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

I use my phone while driving quite a bit, and therefore like OnStar Personal Calling even though it's expensive. It is an excellent hands-free setup. The reception is much better than using my GSM handheld (at least until the phone companies start deactivating analog after '07), because, as another poster pointed out, the power output of the hardwired phone is substantially greater, and also because you are connected to a real outside antenna. In addition to adjusting default volume through the "Settings" screen, you can adjust the volume during a call by just using the VOL+ and VOL- buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (PanEuropean)*

Another question I have is do the microphones (all four) pick up the voices from all seating quadrants of the vehicle. In other words, I see microphone grilles in the front and back seat areas. Are all of these working while using the OnStar system??
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

No. Only one of those objects is a functional microphone, that is the one at the driver position. The other three are just blank placeholders in our cars. You can order microphones installed in the other seating positions if you wish, for example, if the Phaeton is intended to be used as a limousine, and you expect the primary users of the phone to be the folks in the back seat.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: OnStar (PanEuropean)*

My understanding is that the On Star system utilizes analog technology in the Phaeton. Therefore, it won't work in 2008 when on star goes digital network. I have asked on star if there will be a retrofit for the analog to digital so the phone can be used. I have not yet heard back. I love the handsfree phone feature and I think it is very easy to use. Has anyone heard anything?


_Modified by dzier at 4:28 AM 3-2-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (dzier)*

It is analog, and there will not be a retrofit. VW actually notes this on their website now, on the specifications of every car they sell that has OnStar in it.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: OnStar (PanEuropean)*

Any information on how to "Tap in" to the OnStar antenna, mute control, audio out etc. would be appreciated. This is what I would like to do using the Parrot 3100 Bluetooth cell phone adapter. I am ready to buy it, but have held off lacking the required information on how to do the above, I have heard that is can be Done!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OnStar (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Any information on how to "Tap in" to the OnStar antenna, mute control, audio out etc. would be appreciated. This is what I would like to do using the Parrot 3100 Bluetooth cell phone adapter. I am ready to buy it, but have held off lacking the required information on how to do the above, I have heard that is can be Done! 

PanEuropean posted this for me in one of the other threads about hardwiring a cell phone into the Phaeton. I've never done it in the Phaeton, but did do it in my Touareg which has OnStar (never activated). I can only surmise that it should work the same way as in the Phaeton as this is typical German radio technique to have a ground signal work to switch the radio over to phone input. That is what the Parrott and OnStar provides to the radio.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: OnStar (spockcat)*

Spock,
I think Don's trying to figure out how to use the external antenna. Thing of it is, if you figure out how to tap into the analong OnStar antenna, it's only going to work with an analog phone. Diane @ PCare and I are also of the impression if you tap into the Phone antenna, it'll be digital, but only work w/ GSM phones... From my wireless days in a previous life, a cell antenna is not a cell antenna is not a cell antenna.








*sigh* How did this get so friggin' difficult???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OnStar (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Spock,
I think Don's trying to figure out how to use the external antenna. Thing of it is, if you figure out how to tap into the analong OnStar antenna, it's only going to work with an analog phone. Diane @ PCare and I are also of the impression if you tap into the Phone antenna, it'll be digital, but only work w/ GSM phones... From my wireless days in a previous life, a cell antenna is not a cell antenna is not a cell antenna.








*sigh* How did this get so friggin' difficult???

Parrott kit is Bluetooth so it doesn't use an antenna. So that can't be his question. Or if it is his question, then he doesn't understand the kit. The Parrott kits come with mono audio output, entertainment mute output (ground signal), switched 12V input, unswitched 12V input and ground 12V input. There is no antenna connection like a normal pro install cell phone kit. 
He needs to find Pan European's post with the wiring diagrams I sent him. Then he needs to find where the OnStar audio and mute enter into the back of the radio.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Spockcat
You have it correctly, I sure wish I had a nice set of pictures for the Phaeton like you provide for the Tourage, However with the great Pictures that Michael provided on the radio removal post he made plus the pins outs that are already on the forum, I should be good to go. 
Now i am wondering If I can "tee" the mute ground point and "Tee" the Mono input so I can keep the ONStar Active since it is paid for for a year and I just got my Phaeton and have most of the year to go. I may need a DPDT relay in the audio input line so only one at a time is active as input into the radio audio to isolate the OnStar and the Parrot outputs. Any thoughts. Thank You all.


_Modified by GripperDon at 2:25 PM 5-27-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Now i am wondering If I can "tee" the mute ground point and "Tee" the Mono input so I can keep the ONStar Active since it is paid for for a year and I just got my Phaeton and have most of the year to go. I may need a DPDT relay in the audio input line so only one at a time is active as input into the radio audio to isolate the OnStar and the Parrot outputs. Any thoughts. Thank You all.

_Modified by GripperDon at 2:25 PM 5-27-2005_

I doubt you will need it but frankly, I am not 100% sure. I doubt the mute connection would be effected if you just spliced the two together. It is only a ground signal. And I don't think there is any harm in splicing the audio connections either. Just be sure to observe polarity or the audio.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Now I am wondering If I can "tee" the mute ground point and "Tee" the Mono input so I can keep the OnStar Active...

Hi Don: This is just speculation on my part, however, I doubt that the OnStart system uses the same pin that the phone system uses for muting. I am guessing that the two systems are totally independent. This is based on my experience retrofitting an OEM phone system to my Golf, which had the same pinouts on the back as the Phaeton.
But - this is speculation, not knowledge based on fact.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Wiring diagrams in this post would seem to indicate otherwise.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hi Jim:
It looks like you are correct. From looking at those diagrams that you referenced above (reproduced below), it seems that when a NAR spec Phaeton has both a factory installed cell phone and factory installed OnStar, they both use the same pin on the DIN standard connectors (T8h pin 2) to supply a ground for the purpose of muting the audio entertainment.
Good catch, thanks for noting this, and thanks also for supplying those diagrams in the first place. This almost seems to suggest that if someone installed one of the Motorola or Nokia Bluetooth kits referred to in this post: The Motorola Bluetooth IHF1000 for Volkswagens - your opinion wanted, it could co-exist quite nicely with the OnStar system, as long as the vehicle owner also installed a J758 Telematics Switch-over Module, as shown in diagram 36-4 below.
Michael

*Jim's Original Post from February 17, 2005*
_Michael,
I think I mentioned to you already that in the Touareg, when it is equipped with OnStar, we can simply tap into the OnStar audio and entertainment mute wires to install a Bluetooth or handsfree car kit. I did this in my car as it has OnStar and I wanted to install a professional install Nokia car kit. I don't use the OnStar but I don't think it would be an issue even if I did.
Here is a section of the Touareg wiring diagram showing the audio wires in red and the entertainment mute in brown:_
*Touareg Wiring Diagram 45/2*

_In the Phaeton, you have very similar wiring for OnStar (if so equipped) and it goes into the T20 plug of J523 as shown below:_
*Phaeton Wiring Diagram 27/2*

_The tricky part is when you have the telematics switch-over module already in the car. However, I suspect that you can still do the same thing._
*Phaeton Wiring Diagram 36/4*

_Feel free to post this to the Phaeton forum. I suspect this is how Harvey's installer put the Bluetooth kit into his car in (the above thread). There is one way to test to see this will work. Ground terminal 2 of the T8h connector on the radio, and put audio into 12 and 7 of the T20 connector.
The reason I bothered to look into this is because I have someone locally here who wants to have Bluetooth installed into his car and I couldn't find on your forum how it was done._
Jim


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:12 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thank You! both for the quick and informative response. Most helpful. The job is now up to me to get to work and Do It. I will take pictures of al the installations phone, X3, etc. and provide them for other Phaeton newbes like me.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don:
You are most welcome for the info.
You might want to download the file with the wiring diagram 36 (attached below) and have a close look at what the J758 Telematics Switch-over module does. It may be best if you consider installing one of those, then plugging your phone (cell phone) into it. But, that is just speculation, I'm not so much advising that you get a J758 as I am advising that you do further investigation into exactly what the J758 does.
Phaeton wiring diagram 36, entitled Telematics with Cell Phone Preparatin, is below. Telematics, in this context, means OnStar.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Dear Michael;
Will do, It would seem that a "crossover module" should do something of value for a cell phone and OnStart combination or other items that may want to feed a audio signal into the audio system. Baybe it contains a switch for isolating varion inputs one from the other so as not to feed outputs into both a audion input of the radio system AND the out put of some other device, as may occur if they are simply all hooked together at the inputs. It may also help to assure that the input impedance is not comprimised. Whatever the case, study of the schematic may be helpfull. I will also call and see if I can get the shop manager (Sthepfen)at the dealer where I boutght the Phaeton on the phone for some advice. My problem is that the only dealer in Arizona that had a Phaeton is a 97 mile round trip from my home so I don't go see him unless I have to. I haven't visited the local dealer here in Scottsdale yet but I hope they will be agreeable to providing service to a non customer. Thanks for the advice. 
Don


_Modified by GripperDon at 12:10 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Interesting article on the future of On-Star*

*As GM pushes OnStar, other brands bail out* - _Automotive News_
DETROIT -- As General Motors expands its promotion of OnStar in GM cars, other automakers are dropping the service, which they say has appealed to very few customers. And that's fine with GM, which no longer is promoting it aggressively to competing brands. 
Audi and Subaru stopped selling the push-button communication system on new cars this model year. Volkswagen will stop offering it next model year. Volkswagen owns Audi. Honda's Acura Division may drop it as well, says Dan Bonawitz, vice president for corporate planning and logistics at American Honda Motor Co. "It is a subject that we are giving serious consideration," Bonawitz says. "Initially, OnStar was trying to attract many different customers and was promoting OnStar. Now their strategy has shifted to equipping almost every vehicle and promoting GM and OnStar very, very tightly." 
Car executives say the close association that GM has built with OnStar, low customer acceptance and emerging technologies make OnStar less attractive to GM's competitors. OnStar is a two-way wireless communication system between drivers and GM. OnStar reports it has about 3 million subscribers across GM and import brands. 
The basic service is called "Safe and Sound." For $16.95 a month, or $199 a year, OnStar monitors vehicle locations and will send emergency vehicles when airbags deploy in an accident. The "Luxury and Leisure" package cost $69.95 a month, or $799 a year, for services such as personal concierge, remote vehicle diagnostics, driving directions and roadside assistance. 
_*A tough sell *_
Volkswagen says it's having a hard time selling subscriptions. "Our take rates at Volkswagen are running less than 1 percent," says spokesman Patrick Hespen. He says installation for OnStar was running around 12 percent for all Audi models when they discontinued offering it on new vehicles. 
At Subaru, "We did not see the subscription renewal or desire from the customers warranting keeping it," says spokesman Dominick Infante. "We are studying the possibility of getting OnStar again." Subaru would not provide subscription rate numbers for any of the years it offered OnStar. GM owns 20 percent of Subaru's parent company, Fuji Heavy Industries Ltd. 
Among carmakers not affiliated with GM, only Toyota's Lexus Division has announced an expansion of its OnStar offerings. Lexus will market OnStar under the brand Lexus Link on the 2006 GX 470 and LX 470 SUVs as a safety and security tool. For 2007, the company says it plans to expand the service to some GS and LS sedans. Lexus stopped offering OnStar in 2003 before bringing it back for the two models in 2006. It stopped offering Lexus Link because of hardware costs associated with the wireless industry's switch from analog to digital networks. Lexus says those considerations have ended. OnStar, like many wireless cell phone carriers, now operates on a digital network. The digital network gives OnStar greater ability to send and receive data. 
Isuzu will continue to offer OnStar as an option on the 2006 Ascender. GM owns 12 percent of the company and makes the Ascender for Isuzu. 
_*Brand recognition *_
OnStar is focused on helping GM sell cars and trucks. This year, GM announced that OnStar would become standard on all retail vehicles it produces. The company also said it would begin marketing OnStar aggressively as a GM brand. The idea is to link the service's safety and security appeal with GM vehicles to help drive sales. "GM first," said OnStar President Chet Huber in an interview last week. "There will be millions and millions of GM vehicles produced equipped with OnStar." Huber said OnStar has no plans to court new non-GM automotive manufacturers or keep existing ones. He said OnStar is willing to allow non-GM automotive customers to brand the service, as Lexus did with Lexus Link. "We have relationships today with other manufacturers, and we will absolutely commit to fulfill everything we've got out there," Huber said. 
The company declined to detail how many non-GM monthly subscribers it had or release figures on its advertising or operating budgets. 
_(minor formatting changes, text untouched - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:17 AM 6-29-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Interesting article on the future of On-Star (whealy)*

Archival Note:
Other posts containing discussion about OnStar in the Phaeton:
Phaeton 2006 Model Year Changes - confirming deletion of OnStar fitment WEF model year 2006.
2005 Phaeton Integrated Cell Phone (North American Phaeton) - pictures - discussion of the factory installed Nokia phone on 2005 Phaetons.
The Motorola Bluetooth IHF1000 for Volkswagens - discussion of a proposed interface kit approved by VW for aftermarket fitment of cell phones in VW products.
Michael


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Interesting article on the future of On-Star (whealy)*

I'm not surprised about On Star, I've always felt they overpriced the service and thus had few takers. When I set mine up last week, they offered me 100 phone minutes for $20, so I took them. The phone works quite well and I've had no trouble with voice dialing, reception is good and voices clear. Of course it's no substitute for a good bluetooth setup with access to your phone book & etc. I doubt I'll renew when my free year is up - unless they give a big incentive








Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Interesting article on the future of On-Star (Gobuster)*

I think the value of the OnStar system to each individual owner depends a great deal on what needs that person has for standalone cell phone calling. In my case, I don't have a need for a cell phone, and I am quite happy with the OnStar - for $200 a year, I get a phone in the car plus the anti-theft benefits that come with OnStar. I plan to renew when the subscription comes due at the end of the first year.
For a person who uses a cell phone a lot, and would prefer to take advantage of the cell phone features such as stored numbers, voice mail for incoming calls, stuff like that - I can see that OnStar would not be a good substitute for a cell phone.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Interesting article on the future of On-Star (PanEuropean)*

I am the same. I don't have a need for a cell phone, but I drive a lot, so it is nice having the phone to talk while I am on a drive between Indy and Chicago. I renewed in March on my 1 year anniversary, and I buy the 1000 minute package about every 6 months. I have had to use on star a few times, so that was very convenient as well.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I am another like Michael, I have a cell phone but the Analog OnStar provides better coverage than my Sprint CDMA service so it's nice for trips across the desert. I will renew also, But when OnStar goes digital it all over unless ther is some type of upgrade possible.
Don


----------



## LongIslander (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Re: upgrades of Onstar
There were THREE different versions of On-Star installed in various models:
a.) Analog
b.) Analog/Digital-Ready
c.) Dual-Mode: Analog/Digital
I do not know which version is in any given Phaeton, although my hunch is that the 2005 models should have at least the Analog/Digital-Ready. In all likelihood VW should be able to tell you based on your VIN#. These can be "upgraded"....but GM is requiring a 3 year up-front subscription to do a free upgrade for these units. If you have the Dual-Mode then no upgrade is required, but the unit can be switched over if it is currently operating in Analog. If you have just Analog (doubt they would have installed these within last 2 years) then it is a dead unit after 2/1/08.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Great Info, I'll ad that to the list of items to discuss with a service tech. when I go in.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (LongIslander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongIslander* »_There were THREE different versions of On-Star installed in various models:
a.) Analog
b.) Analog/Digital-Ready
c.) Dual-Mode: Analog/Digital
I do not know which version is in any given Phaeton, although my hunch is that the 2005 models should have at least the Analog/Digital-Ready. In all likelihood VW should be able to tell you based on your VIN#. These can be "upgraded"...

That is all new information to me. Can you possibly provide part numbers for the J526 NAR Telematics controllers, so we can determine the status of our vehicle? For example, I have PN 3D0 035 617, Telematik NAR1 at controller software revision 0101 in my Phaeton, which was built in September of 2003. Comparing this to a 2005 Phaeton that was built in August 2004, which has 3D0 035 617 A, also identified as Telematik NAR1 but at software revision 0106 (a minor revision), I don't see much of a difference.
It will certainly be good news if the latter two controllers you refer to (Analog/Digital-Ready and Dual-Mode: Analog/Digital) are available for Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The Phaeton received only Analog. I already had this checked out. This includes 2005.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (LongIslander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongIslander* »_These can be "upgraded"....but GM is requiring a 3 year up-front subscription to do a free upgrade for these units. 

Who does the upgrade and where did you get this information?

_(formatting corrected, text untouched - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:33 PM 6-29-2005_


----------



## LongIslander (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (dzier)*

I obtained the information directly from GM, with respect to installations on their cars.
While you may have been told that you had an "analog" it may be that the person who told you:
a.) Either was not intimately familiar with On-Star variations
b.) Was referring to the fact that On-Star IS analog currently and that all current On-Star operate on Analog.
It seems absurd to believe that VW would allow the installation of the purely Analog system when other other two variants were available starting in 2004 for installation on GM cars. Model 2005 Cadillacs have the two latter variations (Analog/Digital-Ready and Analog/Digital) installed on their models. Even the Cadillac dealers cannot discern which one it is for the most part. I suggest you get in touch with a tech-rep at VW about it who can consult with the factory and in particular with the person responsible for On-Star installations. Within GM the On-Star which is Analog/Digital-Ready is referred to as "Generation 5" and the On-Star which is "Dual Mode" is referred to as "Generation 6." I would guess that the VW factor people will know that reference? 



_Modified by LongIslander at 6:35 PM 6-30-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (LongIslander)*

I was driving home from Atlanta today and made a call out of my area. Do the minutes I paid for up-front allow me to call anywhere in the US??? Or will I get billed for roaming and long distance within the US when I'm out of my area? I use my phone so rarely I'm trying to use up the minutes before I lose OnStar service!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I think the time is good for calling anywhere in Canada or the USA, but I am not 100% sure about that.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I contacted OnStar and they said that their is no roaming or long distance charges within USA and Canada. Mexico does however.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: OnStar (dcowan699)*

I finally disabled the OnStar system in my car (North American V8). I was tired of the rather bright green light telling me it was ready to go when it wasn't and the occasional verbal nonsense it spouted when one of the buttons was accidentally pressed.
The owner's manual refers to fuse 28 and 37 in the under-dash fuse panel for the telematics system. Location 28 was empty so I removed 37. It appears to have done the trick. I'll report back if I find anything else was inadvertently disabled. BTW, the little diagram on the fuse panel cover is useless. Use the diagram in the owner's manual to locate the proper fuse.
Note that it was not fuse 27 that should be removed as was mentioned in another post.
Steven


_Modified by car_guy at 7:23 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: OnStar (car_guy)*

Hello all and Happy New Year,
I know of course that for the past couple of years that our North American On-Star systems no longer function. However, I was re-reading an old review of the Phaeton, where the author wrote the following:
_"If ever the worst comes to the worst, the car has Volkswagen Telematics provided by OnStar®, an 'Intelligent Crash Response System'. Once a certain severity of crash is detected, all doors automatically unlock, the battery terminal is automatically disconnected from the alternator cable, fuel supply is automatically shut off, and high consumption electrical components are automatically shut off."_
So I was wondering, does anyone know if these safety features were truly On-Star dependent, or are they actually part of the Phaeton safety systems and will still activate, despite the fact that the communications link with On-Star no longer works? 
Regards,
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OnStar (remrem)*

Hello Ron:
Yes, all of those actions you mentioned 
_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »__"...Once a certain severity of crash is detected, all doors automatically unlock, the battery terminal is automatically disconnected from the alternator cable, fuel supply is automatically shut off, and high consumption electrical components are automatically shut off."_
 will take place with or without OnStar. 
The European (Rest of World) Phaetons all offer the same features, and OnStar was only fitted to North American Phaetons.
Michael


----------

